

Bitcoin Over $200 - RutZap
http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg360ztgSzm1g10zm2g25zv

======
wcoenen
That's 200 mtgoxUSD, not USD. You're paying a premium if you want to pay for
your bitcoins with mtgoxUSD.

It's a public secret that mtgox is in fractional reserve mode because of the
seizure of their Wells Fargo and Dwolla accounts[1], and then there's the
money that they claim that Coinbase owes them[2].

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/23/feds-seize-
another-2-1-mill...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/23/feds-seize-
another-2-1-million-from-mt-gox-adding-up-to-5-million/)

[2] [http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2013/09/14/mt-gox-responds-
co...](http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2013/09/14/mt-gox-responds-coinlab-
lawsuit-5-5m-counterclaims/)

~~~
swswsw
Hi wcoenen, perhaps you meant Coinlab, not Coinbase.

